# Skaven weapons of doom...Project journal



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

The 2 ambitious plans... 1) OOP Screaming Bell + Parts from new Screaming bell = my own version of screaming bell. Plan 2 Scratch Built Warp lightning cannon (overall look will be similar to GW). This desire came about from the fact that the new Screaming bell makes the old one look well pathetic ( i still prefer the old hamster wheel of doom to the new one not sure why).

So my Goals.. Converted Screaming bell

Using only the sides/one platform and bell ringer rat ogre from the new model and the rest of the parts will come from the original model and bits i currently own. The bits order was placed off E(vil) bay today should see them in a few days.. 

Scratch built Warp lightning 

I will only use items I have laying around and bits I already own. The goal is to build the very close as possible to the GW model produced. I will be getting the parts gathered up and started this weekend so pictures to follow... I have my parts list which involves ***CLASSIFIED**** 

So two projects..... lets see if I can do it... :crazy:


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

may the horned rat bless your efforts


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

...The horned one is always with me... spies for other clans plot against me, a clever one so bold to switch my hairy tail with a bald one... i will keep my eyes open yesss, I will..SQUIRREL....will keep my eyes open from now on....

Payment made for parts and they will ship tomorrow says e(vil) bay person... so its all coming along as planned...


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Day 2: Got all the parts rounded up for the WLC and will sit down and start putting it together and taking pictures Saturday as Friday is my Gaming night and can't interfere with that...


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Day 7... Had Zero time to put anything together, trying to get some time but have not given up...


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep the faith! I know how hard it is to keep motivated.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

your letting us down man....get building


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I got a bunch of crap I wanted to use... 

The basic Idea was to use two bottom halves of plastic Easter eggs. I also ran across some old computer parts and scrap that I decided to incorporate into the the design...

I used a cannon arm off a defender and shaved off the ammo feed
I drilled a couple holes into bottom one and added two bolts 
I then added two holes to bottom one and added an old sensor
I connected the Defenders gun to the old sensor
old sensor was connected to the bottom one. 
I then added several old glass fuses 
I am using a green chessex token as the warp stone..


http://s809.photobucket.com/albums/zz16/mdommer1980/Skaven Warp Cannon project

Well please go to my photo bucket link and take a look (as I am too slow to figure out how to post photos on here...) please tell me what you think... keep in mind this is not finished but a mock up so far...


----------

